# A Waymo employee reveals what it's like to create the unique voice of SDC



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.businessinsider.com/waymo-employee-explains-how-self-driving-cars-get-voice-2019-2
"When there's no driver, we're the voice of the car," said Priscilla Knox, who heads Waymo's Rider Support team. She supervises a staff of 30 - nine directly - that keeps an eye on what's happening in Waymo's vehicles in locations where the service has already been launched and where it's currently being tested.









Knox is creating the "voice" of Waymo for customers. Waymo


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I can hear it now.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


goneubering said:


> I can hear it now.


YOU can also See ?it Now

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa
https://thehustle.co/florida-retirement-home-self-driving-cars/


----------

